# On the hunt for a Lionel large scale BN GP20



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I am on the hunt for one of the old Lionel large scale Burlington Northern GP20's, the four motor version with rail sounds, its matching dummy unit would also be grand. These are about the only road units that can get around my tight curves. My old first run LGB 2095 diesel and its 2 matching green 3062 coaches need new homes or I would swap them.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

hope you have big power supply. those are known as real juice hogs.
dont like the lgb wpy alco?


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

The white pass is ok, I have owned a couple versions of them. But on my little railway with R1 curves it looks out of place, even though it runs thru those curves flawlessly. I have also owned the Lionel engines before, yes they are juice hogs, just like my old V8 powered pickup truck. They will pull about anything but consume mass quanities of "juice" in the process. I picked up an old black box era Aristo Alco FA1 in Canadian Pacific colors real cheap at the shop in Zionsville, IN. She is dirty and has filthy wheels, but nothing a little TLC wont fix. Still keeping my eyes open for either the GP9 or GP20 from Lionel though. Even the 2 motor version GP9 would be ok on my little railway since long trains are not an option. Mike


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
They come up on E-bay once in awhile.
Don


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I am watching a couple right now, just not at a price point that I am willing to pay. I did get me this old Alco FA-1, kind of looking for a mate for it now. Mike


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

you know mike, I know youre looking for the lionel
and
I know youre going battery

but, I thought id let you know trainworld has alcos with sound on sale for a stupidly low price right now 449, 
(no affiliation, but I keep abreast of lgb price and on ebay as well)-this is simply smoking low for a really cool diesel, imho

those lionels will likely tax youre battery system woefully, and will cost you at least 300 mint NOS on ebay

I have found on ebay, but the real issue besides power, is poor pickup and wheel corrosion, as I recall

the LGB alco will use about 1 amp, including sound, fyi, but best of all, is weatherproof and long lived.

I just found the price and thought id let you know, as, it really is absurdly low

I already have 2, one sound, and may well buy yet another at this price-they are superb and track really nicely on R1, btw

just thought id mention this


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Friend of mine has the Lionels on battery and says they do fine.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Four motors in the Lionel GP's? why? seems like very unnecessary overkill.
Does Lionel also do that for O-scale diesels?

Scot


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Came from a different era of large scale Scotty, USA wasnt around yet, Aristo was just getting started with the FA and Uboat. Lionel always did thier own thing usualy anyways. The first ones had a single upright can motor and a belt to the other axle, then the 4 motor version came out. While a total power hog, they do pull very well for a 4 axle engine. That being said, I have my FA-1 fully converted to battery and RC control with sound, I also have a mint condition RS-3 in matching colors on its way. Those will be my lines power for both the dinner train and freight work. Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, why do you want the Lionel, instead of a USAT GP9?

I always sort of wanted the LGB ALco, just not sure the "scale" would look right.

Greg


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Greg, I never got into the whole scale worry thing. As far as the Lionel vs the USA, if USA ever does a nice chop nose version I might bite. The Lionel also deals with my current R1 curves better. But, that may be a moot issue soon as I am working to move those up to R2 (LGB 1500) curves. I have enough to do one area of the layout that is the easiest to upgrade. Anything larger curve wise will not fit in the current area, but the future expansion area will feature bigger curves for my friends 6 axle engines to run on since a move to assisted living is in his future. Mike


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Changing from LGB R1 to R2 can be good, but it is less than 6 foot diameter (1560mm which is just over 5 foot) and there are no compatible switches for that curve.
Trainli does have a 3 foot radius switch.


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Mike Toney said:


> I am on the hunt for one of the old Lionel large scale Burlington Northern GP20's, the four motor version with rail sounds, its matching dummy unit would also be grand. These are about the only road units that can get around my tight curves. My old first run LGB 2095 diesel and its 2 matching green 3062 coaches need new homes or I would swap them.


oh i am looking for lionel GP20s from northwestern railroads but my plan is to put alco trucks underneth (my railroad was rebuilding was rebuilding RS-3 and GP locos mixing parts together)

yes i know this thread is old


----------

